# Factory Loads for Rem. 700 30.06



## MaineWoods (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I've been searching the web for a few days now, and this forum seems to be the best that I have found for discussing ammo. I recently picked up a Rem. model 700 chambered in 30.06 and plan to use it for hunting mainly whitetail deer. I mounted a scope on it and headed to sight it in this weekend. I had been given a box of 150 gr. softpoint handloads when I bought the rifle and had purchased a box of 165 grain Remington Accu-tips (ballistic tips) which I intended to use for hunting. We decided to use the handloads at 25 yds, then 50 yds and finally 100yds to just get on the paper since I did not bore sight it and the Accutips cost almost $30 a box. Everything checked out and we shot the last 3 150 grain bullets at 100yds with maybe a 3-4 inch group out of a hot barrel. We made a few scope adjustments and allowed the barrel to cool and then fired the Accu-tips. We consistently shot 3 shot groups in the 5+ inch range with hot or cool barrels and with and without bore-snaking after each group. We did our best to get the scope sighted in, but we never could break the 5 inch group. Three seperate people fired the rifle, so it think me can mostly eliminate human error. Finally with a slightly warm barrel another guy there gave us some Federal Fusion rounds in 150 grain soft point. We then shot a 2.5" group with 3 rounds. It wasn't on target but it at least grouped somewhat better. The 2.5" of even 3" group will suffice for what I need since most shots will be well within 150 - 200 yds and at a 6-8 inch or so target.

So, I guess I'm curious to hear whether people beleive it was the difference in bullet type that we were shooting, or if it was the difference in weight that we fired that accounted for differences in accuracy.

I would like to stick with 165 bullets if my gun will take to them.

What have other people had luck with in similar rifles? Do you think that my rifle prefers the good ol' soft points? or maybe just federal ammo?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Was this rifle new? Sounds like this may be more than an ammo problem! What kind of scope do you have on it, what kind of rings. 5 inch groups are for bad shooting mini-14"s. Sounds like you mounted the scope yourself "not bore sighted" ?? Maybe check for somthing loose??


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Chances are that Remington ammo is only going to be loaded with Dupont powders, and it's very likely that all the 165's from a given manufacturer get the same powder charge.

1st thing I'd do is the old patch/brush routine to make sure your barrel is CLEAN. A boresnake is an OK intermittant tool, but won't CLEAN your barrel like patches/brushes/good solvents will.

Next I'd buy a box of Win and Fed in 165gn, see what works the best, and buy a bunch more of that load.

Based on the information you've given this doesn't sound like an optics, mounts/rings, or stock bedding issue, your rifle just doesn't like that ammo, that happens. A Remington 700 W/factory ammo should shoot 1.5" for 3 shots @ 100yds, or better with well matched factory ammo.


----------



## MaineWoods (Oct 11, 2006)

The rifle was used, but hardly. I had cleaned the barrel and checked for fouling but nothing was found. I mounted a Nikon Buckmaster on Leopold standard rings and bases. I put lok-tite on the base screws but not on the rings. Yes this was my first time mounting a scope, but I went back over everything following my sighting session and nothing was loose. I also don't beleive it is an optics problem since the last bullets shot grouped the best which would kind of go against common logic. We shot from a bench rest, but not a vise, so I considered human error, but three of us fired the gun multiple times with similar results.

I cleaned the barrel thoroughly following our day at the range like i do after shooting all my guns, but have not shot it since. I've heard of finicky rifles only liking certain rounds, but is it common for a Remington rifle to not like Remingotn premium ammo?

Also, I tried the dollar bill trick to check the bedding for a quick check on that, and it seemed fine.

Thanks to all for the input.

Mike


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If your rifle is free floated as you say, most often it needs to be glass bedded as well. The bedding material should support the 1st 3/4"- 1 1/4" of the barrel shank as it comes out of the action. Remington's with wood stocks have "tip pressure" applied. A small bump inside the barrel channel, right near the end of the stock. If the tip pressure is removed and the shank isn't supported sometimes this can cause poor accuracy. There also is the possiblity that your rifle just doesn't like that load.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey MaineWoods,

Seeing in print that a 700 shoots that badly is almost as hard for me to take as someone telling me they saw my mom drinking with three sailors! SOMETHING IS WRONG!

Horsager is right. I don't know what you mean by the dollar bill being "OK", but even if someone removed the fore end pressure point it should still shoot better than 5". Did they do anything to the action area? Are the action screws tight? You sound pretty logical so I'm guessing you've checked the screws. In my experience, a bedding problem will eventually show a pattern as the rifle is shot. If the groups are just randomly bad it makes me think something is loose, or worse.

Here's what I would do. First, I would TOTALLY and COMPLETELY clean wth J/B bore cleaner. I do it with all my newly acquired used rifles. Actually CLEANING a factory barrel is not a quick and easy thing to do. Then I would replace the fore end pressure point with pieces of a credit card or an old duck call reed, and shoot it again. If that doesn't show improvement put a different scope on it and shoot it again. If none of that works have your gunsmith check it out.

I have worked with countless 700's over the years, and only once have I seen one that could not be made to shoot under an inch (with handloads) with some home gunsmithing. A lot of them do it after only minor trigger adjustments, so PLEASE let us know soon that your gun is shooting much better. There are way too many model 70 shooters on here that won't let us here the end of it if you don't!!!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

One other thing, MaineWoods. At the risk of sounding overly opinionated, I would recommend one more thing. If you end up taking the scope off, you might want to get the base screws out and remove the loctite. 25 years ago I thought that was the right thing to do, but after drilling many base screws out I have changed my mind. If you make sure each screw is properly seated and torqued you will not regret the lack of loctite.

You mentioned this is your first scope mount, but you will notice that the ring screws will be much tighter than you remembered them being at installation time, if you ever remove them. The same thing happens with the base screws, so I save the loctite for the ocassional loose thread situation.


----------



## MaineWoods (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi everyone, I finally got back out today to fire my 700. I had bought a box of Winchester soft points and Remington Core-lokts and decided to start with those. Since the last time shooting, I completely removed my scope to check all the screws, they were all fine. I broke the seal on the screws with lok-tite and put them back in without cleaning them. I figured the lok-tite wouldn't have much adhesive hold, but at least the threads were still snug. I checked the pressure point, which was fine. By the way, what I meant by the dollar bill trick is that you can pass it up under the barrel for an inch or two then it gets hung up. I was told that this was a good measure since pressure from the very end of the fore stock is not desireable and could throw off the gun. Instead the pressure point is back a little bit. I also completely cleaned the barrel with the brush and mop. The only thing I didn't do, which I will probably do soon is use a copper remover. Anyway, started off shooting the Winchesters and would usually get at least 2 shots within an inch, with the third sometimes spreading it to 1.5 to 2 inches. The largest group was a hair over 2 inches. Shot two groups with Core-lokts and got a .75" and hair over 1" groups. Very satisfied considering the wind today as well as our shooting platform which wasn't the best. Plan to finish sighting in this week sometime when the wind is a little calmer, but if it doesn't work out, I would still feel comfortable bringing it into the woods this weekend. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I can sleep much better now! I would say the rifle's performance is consistent with most factory guns with factory loads. Just a matter of finding the one it likes best, and you may have done that with the best load you mentioned.

As far as your bedding, it sounds to me like it has not been altered, as the pressure point is located where I think you have described the resistance to the dollar bill.

Anyway, thanks again for the info. There's a HUGE difference between 5" and 3/4", so we may be able to keep those darn model 70 shooters quiet on this one!


----------

